# Trump's Rules



## Peony

Ted Cruz is done.  He put up a pretty good fight for the GOP presidential nomination.

Yesterday, before the vote, he said with solemn dignity, that it was up to the Indiana voters now.  Then, casting aside good manners, Cruz let loose a rant about Trump. Ted Cruz's entire Donald Trump rant - CNN Video

Among other things, Cruz said, Trump is “utterly amoral” and “a pathological liar.” In response to Trump’s National Enquirer inspired accusations aimed at Ted’s father, Ted Cruz exposed a heretofore hidden, albeit weak, funny bone. “Yes, Dad killed JFK.  Dad is also Elvis and Jimmy Hoffa is buried in his backyard.”

Ted Cruz had played it clean.  Then, right before admitting defeat to the nasty guy, Ted took a shot at being nasty.  It’s hard to decide if this is a matter of too little too late or why on earth would you give up being a gentleman?

It’s tempting to say it doesn’t matter.  It’s tempting to say the real point is not good manners but the right man for the job.  Meanwhile, there are those who believe that Donald Trump is a bombastic billionare whose deal making might be good for Trump, but not necessarily good for the country. They believe that conservatism is what is best for this country.  Cruz was the only conservative running. 

Though Cruz made it into late rounds, he lost.  Cruz failed to sell himself and worse, failed to remind Americans why conservatism works.  Cruz is an educated, intelligent man.  He knows and respects the Constitution. He has shown himself to be for smaller government.  Unfortunately, Cruz has no charm, no charisma.  He also lacks the ugly street fighting smarts that appear to be required to get elected.

Wait, you say.  Trump has charisma?  Trump is good at explaining how his way is best for the country?  Results speak loudly.  Trump has played the game better than Cruz. Trump is riding the wave of American anger.  Anger at all the debt, all the government, all the blah blah blah DC has wrought.  Trump is Mr. Anti-Establishment.  Trump is wonderful. Trump is a fighter.  Trump is a winner.  Trump is really smart.  That’s what he keeps telling us.  Surely not everybody believes all that, and longs for more details on the *how,* and fewer details on *The Donald*.  Still, people voted for Trump over Cruz in large numbers. 

What Trump is doing is fighting like a democrat.  He makes declarations that sound good.  The listener fills in the rest.  Think back to when our current president was running.  He intoned vague impressive sounding things like “Hope and Change” and “Transforming America”.  When speaking about his opponents, references to specific policy differences were not in abundance.  There were snarkisms though. “You can put lipstick on a pig. It’s still a pig.”  http://nypost.com/2008/09/09/obama-put-lipstick-on-a-pig-its-still-a-pig/

Trump says things like, Make America Great Again, Low Energy Jeb, Little Marco.

Hillary Clinton, quintessential democrat, did her college thesis on the Alinsky rules.  Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals    Trump must have read it.  #5 Ridicule is man’s most potent weapon.  Call him, Lyin Ted.  # 8  Keep the pressure on.  Call him Senator Cruz but pick on his daddy.   #6 A good tactic is one your people enjoy.  Go back to calling him Lyin’ Ted.


Most likely it’ll be Trump vs Hillary put to the vote in November.  Till then, it will be interesting. Hard Drives vs  Hard Driving,  Pink Cards vs Orange Hair, Dead Broke vs Bankruptcy. 

And so much more.  After all,  Alinsky had more rules too.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Donald Trump accused Ted Cruz's father of being connected to JFK's assassination. He did this hours before he praised Cruz. What an asshole. 

Trump should be disqualified from speaking in public


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Peony said:


> Ted Cruz is done.  He put up a pretty good fight for the GOP presidential nomination.
> 
> Yesterday, before the vote, he said with solemn dignity, that it was up to the Indiana voters now.  Then, casting aside good manners, Cruz let loose a rant about Trump. Ted Cruz's entire Donald Trump rant - CNN Video
> 
> Among other things, Cruz said, Trump is “utterly amoral” and “a pathological liar.” In response to Trump’s National Enquirer inspired accusations aimed at Ted’s father, Ted Cruz exposed a heretofore hidden, albeit weak, funny bone. “Yes, Dad killed JFK.  Dad is also Elvis and Jimmy Hoffa is buried in his backyard.”
> 
> Ted Cruz had played it clean.  Then, right before admitting defeat to the nasty guy, Ted took a shot at being nasty.  It’s hard to decide if this is a matter of too little too late or why on earth would you give up being a gentleman?
> 
> It’s tempting to say it doesn’t matter.  It’s tempting to say the real point is not good manners but the right man for the job.  Meanwhile, there are those who believe that Donald Trump is a bombastic billionare whose deal making might be good for Trump, but not necessarily good for the country. They believe that conservatism is what is best for this country.  Cruz was the only conservative running.
> 
> Though Cruz made it into late rounds, he lost.  Cruz failed to sell himself and worse, failed to remind Americans why conservatism works.  Cruz is an educated, intelligent man.  He knows and respects the Constitution. He has shown himself to be for smaller government.  Unfortunately, Cruz has no charm, no charisma.  He also lacks the ugly street fighting smarts that appear to be required to get elected.
> 
> Wait, you say.  Trump has charisma?  Trump is good at explaining how his way is best for the country?  Results speak loudly.  Trump has played the game better than Cruz. Trump is riding the wave of American anger.  Anger at all the debt, all the government, all the blah blah blah DC has wrought.  Trump is Mr. Anti-Establishment.  Trump is wonderful. Trump is a fighter.  Trump is a winner.  Trump is really smart.  That’s what he keeps telling us.  Surely not everybody believes all that, and longs for more details on the *how,* and fewer details on *The Donald*.  Still, people voted for Trump over Cruz in large numbers.
> 
> What Trump is doing is fighting like a democrat.  He makes declarations that sound good.  The listener fills in the rest.  Think back to when our current president was running.  He intoned vague impressive sounding things like “Hope and Change” and “Transforming America”.  When speaking about his opponents, references to specific policy differences were not in abundance.  There were snarkisms though. “You can put lipstick on a pig. It’s still a pig.”  http://nypost.com/2008/09/09/obama-put-lipstick-on-a-pig-its-still-a-pig/
> 
> Trump says things like, Make America Great Again, Low Energy Jeb, Little Marco.
> 
> Hillary Clinton, quintessential democrat, did her college thesis on the Alinsky rules.  Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals    Trump must have read it.  #5 Ridicule is man’s most potent weapon.  Call him, Lyin Ted.  # 8  Keep the pressure on.  Call him Senator Cruz but pick on his daddy.   #6 A good tactic is one your people enjoy.  Go back to calling him Lyin’ Ted.
> 
> 
> Most likely it’ll be Trump vs Hillary put to the vote in November.  Till then, it will be interesting. Hard Drives vs  Hard Driving,  Pink Cards vs Orange Hair, Dead Broke vs Bankruptcy.
> 
> And so much more.  After all,  Alinsky had more rules too.



Donald Trump is actually a _*TRUE REPUBLICAN *_but by no means a _*TRUE CONSERVATIVE*_!

I sat back and thought about Reagan vs Bush and their fight was tamed compared to what went on between Ted Cruz and Donald Trump.

In fact what went on between Ted Cruz and Donald Trump was disgusting and lowered the bar so low that I do not see how our political process can even go back to being somewhat civil.

Donald Trump is a Progressive Billionaire that remind me of Theodore Roosevelt except for the fact Roosevelt was a real man and proved daily his true grit.

Donald Trump has that insider of Wall Street and D.C. and is not the true outsider that some want to paint him, and in fact Trump owned D.C. at one time so there is no way he is any form of the outsider.

The reality is Trump rules are as he goes and will morph when needed. He has no set rules and true he will use the other team playbook the reality is he will adapt and change the rules to suit him and allow him the best chance to win.

Trump is a bully but that is how he has been since he was a kid. He has ran his business from bullying people and the government daily, and he will run his Presidential run the same way and if he win he will run his administration in the same damn manner.

As for Ted Cruz swipe at Donald Trump, well about damn time!

I mean Trump called him an Anchor Baby, insulted Cruz mother, wife and father, so how much more was Ted Cruz suppose to take of the asinine shit Trump was dishing out?

I by no means like Ted Cruz but I did feel sorrow for him for a slight moment and for me to feel that Donald Trump went too damn far even for me.

Donald Trump will have to shift from talking about the size of his penis and telling the American public someone is nasty and a liar, and give details of what he is going to do to make America great again, because all I have seen is his comments about a damn wall and the rest is soundbites that only will entertain the American Idol Generation.

In the next few months the Republican Party will discover the true Donald Trump and in that process they will realize they have someone to the left of Hillary Clinton and slightly to the right of Bernie Sanders.

Some argue that the Republican Party would never be for Universal Healthcare but Theodore Roosevelt and Richard Nixon were for it, and it was just in recent decades that the GOP went from being Progressive to being the wanna-be Barry Goldwater Conservative, and Trump is just channeling the old Progressive side of the GOP and it will work for him believe it or not but it will make him public enemy number one to Paul Ryan, Mitch McConnell and Trey Gowdy.

In the end Trump is who he is and he will sell you any lie you want to believe as long as it get him what he want in the end.

If Trump does win in November then those that voted for him will have more buyers remorse than those that voted for George W. Bush or Barack Obama...

So sit back and enjoy the show and learn Trump rules are to steal the playbook from the other team and use it against them but much more vile than anyone would have expected...

( Rant over and I am sure many if not all will write I am fucking retarded with my opinion, but at least I am consistent as hell )


----------



## DarkFury

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Donald Trump accused Ted Cruz's father of being connected to JFK's assassination. He did this hours before he praised Cruz. What an asshole.
> 
> Trump should be disqualified from speaking in public


*He accused him of being connected to the person NOT the plot idiot. If you would run your ignorant mouth less you would hear better.*


----------



## Toro

DarkFury said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump accused Ted Cruz's father of being connected to JFK's assassination. He did this hours before he praised Cruz. What an asshole.
> 
> Trump should be disqualified from speaking in public
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He accused him of being connected to the person NOT the plot idiot. If you would run your ignorant mouth less you would hear better.*
Click to expand...


That Birfer Trump even brought it up is moronic.


----------



## Toro

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> So sit back and enjoy the show and learn Trump rules are to steal the playbook from the other team and use it against them but much more vile than anyone would have expected...



"Vile" is a good word.


----------



## jillian

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> *snip idiocy*
> ( Rant over and I am sure many if not all will write I am fucking retarded with my opinion, but at least I am consistent as hell )


"consistency" in the face of opposing reality is insanity or stupidity

which are you? insane or stupid?

you can't win a general election without women and minorities and gays and young people (well, at least young people who aren't bigoted white trash)

and the more he shows the misogynist loon that he is.... the more he alienates women who hate him already. and the more he talks about "the blacks" and "the hispanics", the more he sounds like archie bunker to anyone who isn't a bigot.

and he doesn't even have the backing of actual conservatives. only the angry white christian wingnuts.

good luck with that.


----------



## DarkFury

jillian said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> *snip idiocy*
> ( Rant over and I am sure many if not all will write I am fucking retarded with my opinion, but at least I am consistent as hell )
> 
> 
> 
> "consistency" in the face of opposing reality is insanity or stupidity
> 
> which are you? insane or stupid?
> 
> you can't win a general election without women and minorities and gays and young people (well, at least young people who aren't bigoted white trash)
> 
> and the more he shows the misogynist loon that he is.... the more he alienates women who hate him already. and the more he talks about "the blacks" and "the hispanics", the more he sounds like archie bunker to anyone who isn't a bigot.
> 
> and he doesn't even have the backing of actual conservatives. only the angry white christian wingnuts.
> 
> good luck with that.
Click to expand...

*You want to use Archie Bunker as an example sh#t for brains?
Okay, try this. Big bad old Archie Bunker WORKED for a living and "Meat head" was the parasite he supported. *


----------



## jillian

DarkFury said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> *snip idiocy*
> ( Rant over and I am sure many if not all will write I am fucking retarded with my opinion, but at least I am consistent as hell )
> 
> 
> 
> "consistency" in the face of opposing reality is insanity or stupidity
> 
> which are you? insane or stupid?
> 
> you can't win a general election without women and minorities and gays and young people (well, at least young people who aren't bigoted white trash)
> 
> and the more he shows the misogynist loon that he is.... the more he alienates women who hate him already. and the more he talks about "the blacks" and "the hispanics", the more he sounds like archie bunker to anyone who isn't a bigot.
> 
> and he doesn't even have the backing of actual conservatives. only the angry white christian wingnuts.
> 
> good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You want to use Archie Bunker as an example sh#t for brains?
> Okay, try this. Big bad old Archie Bunker WORKED for a living and "Meat head" was the parasite he supported. *
Click to expand...


poor lowlife troll.

you think normal people don't know that your hero is a disgusting bigot an misogynist.

get a job and do something with your life other than troll this board, loser.


----------



## Jroc

Toro said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sit back and enjoy the show and learn Trump rules are to steal the playbook from the other team and use it against them but much more vile than anyone would have expected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Vile" is a good word.
Click to expand...

Look for some  of the women...Bill Clinton, slept with, some who were even raped, who Hillary Clinton slandered and destroyed personally, to be campaigning against her. Hillary had the real war against women, the evil witch


----------



## miketx

We are going to have all kinds of jobs and housing available when all these soft headed puppets move to Canada! Go Trump!


----------



## Toro

Jroc said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sit back and enjoy the show and learn Trump rules are to steal the playbook from the other team and use it against them but much more vile than anyone would have expected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Vile" is a good word.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for some  of the women...Bill Clinton, slept with, some who were even raped, who Hillary Clinton slandered and destroyed personally, to be campaigning against her. Hillary had the real war against women, the evil witch
Click to expand...


I'm sure that will happen.  It would have happened anyway, no matter who the Republicans nominated.  It's one of the many reasons so many are tired of the Clintons.

But instead, the Republicans have chosen probably the most sexist candidate in 50 years.  

So it's no surprise Trump is trailing by nearly 20 points amongst women.

Although Romney won 53 percent of married women, he received just 44 percent of the total female vote. Today, Trump trails Hillary Clinton among women by 19 points (35 percent to 54 percent), and most women probably do not yet know that he testifies to the excellence of his penis. (”My fingers are long and beautiful, as, has been well-documented, are various other parts of my body.”) Or that his idea of masculinity is to boast about conquests of women “often seemingly very happily married” and that “I have been able to date (screw).” Or that he says “it doesn’t really matter what the media write as long as you’ve got a young and beautiful piece of ass.”​
Who will follow Trump off the cliff?


----------



## Muhammed

Idiots think that calling an obese woman a fat pig is a misogynist statement.


----------



## Jroc

Toro said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sit back and enjoy the show and learn Trump rules are to steal the playbook from the other team and use it against them but much more vile than anyone would have expected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Vile" is a good word.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for some  of the women...Bill Clinton, slept with, some who were even raped, who Hillary Clinton slandered and destroyed personally, to be campaigning against her. Hillary had the real war against women, the evil witch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that will happen.  It would have happened anyway, no matter who the Republicans nominated.  It's one of the many reasons so many are tired of the Clintons.
> 
> But instead, the Republicans have chosen probably the most sexist candidate in 50 years.
> 
> So it's no surprise Trump is trailing by nearly 20 points amongst women.
> 
> Although Romney won 53 percent of married women, he received just 44 percent of the total female vote. Today, Trump trails Hillary Clinton among women by 19 points (35 percent to 54 percent), and most women probably do not yet know that he testifies to the excellence of his penis. (”My fingers are long and beautiful, as, has been well-documented, are various other parts of my body.”) Or that his idea of masculinity is to boast about conquests of women “often seemingly very happily married” and that “I have been able to date (screw).” Or that he says “it doesn’t really matter what the media write as long as you’ve got a young and beautiful piece of ass.”​
> Who will follow Trump off the cliff?
Click to expand...


We put it out there and see what happens Trump never raped or destroyed women That was the Clintons... Trump's ex wifes support him


----------



## Moonglow

Peony said:


> Ted Cruz is done.  He put up a pretty good fight for the GOP presidential nomination.
> 
> Yesterday, before the vote, he said with solemn dignity, that it was up to the Indiana voters now.  Then, casting aside good manners, Cruz let loose a rant about Trump. Ted Cruz's entire Donald Trump rant - CNN Video
> 
> Among other things, Cruz said, Trump is “utterly amoral” and “a pathological liar.” In response to Trump’s National Enquirer inspired accusations aimed at Ted’s father, Ted Cruz exposed a heretofore hidden, albeit weak, funny bone. “Yes, Dad killed JFK.  Dad is also Elvis and Jimmy Hoffa is buried in his backyard.”
> 
> Ted Cruz had played it clean.  Then, right before admitting defeat to the nasty guy, Ted took a shot at being nasty.  It’s hard to decide if this is a matter of too little too late or why on earth would you give up being a gentleman?
> 
> It’s tempting to say it doesn’t matter.  It’s tempting to say the real point is not good manners but the right man for the job.  Meanwhile, there are those who believe that Donald Trump is a bombastic billionare whose deal making might be good for Trump, but not necessarily good for the country. They believe that conservatism is what is best for this country.  Cruz was the only conservative running.
> 
> Though Cruz made it into late rounds, he lost.  Cruz failed to sell himself and worse, failed to remind Americans why conservatism works.  Cruz is an educated, intelligent man.  He knows and respects the Constitution. He has shown himself to be for smaller government.  Unfortunately, Cruz has no charm, no charisma.  He also lacks the ugly street fighting smarts that appear to be required to get elected.
> 
> Wait, you say.  Trump has charisma?  Trump is good at explaining how his way is best for the country?  Results speak loudly.  Trump has played the game better than Cruz. Trump is riding the wave of American anger.  Anger at all the debt, all the government, all the blah blah blah DC has wrought.  Trump is Mr. Anti-Establishment.  Trump is wonderful. Trump is a fighter.  Trump is a winner.  Trump is really smart.  That’s what he keeps telling us.  Surely not everybody believes all that, and longs for more details on the *how,* and fewer details on *The Donald*.  Still, people voted for Trump over Cruz in large numbers.
> 
> What Trump is doing is fighting like a democrat.  He makes declarations that sound good.  The listener fills in the rest.  Think back to when our current president was running.  He intoned vague impressive sounding things like “Hope and Change” and “Transforming America”.  When speaking about his opponents, references to specific policy differences were not in abundance.  There were snarkisms though. “You can put lipstick on a pig. It’s still a pig.”  http://nypost.com/2008/09/09/obama-put-lipstick-on-a-pig-its-still-a-pig/
> 
> Trump says things like, Make America Great Again, Low Energy Jeb, Little Marco.
> 
> Hillary Clinton, quintessential democrat, did her college thesis on the Alinsky rules.  Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals    Trump must have read it.  #5 Ridicule is man’s most potent weapon.  Call him, Lyin Ted.  # 8  Keep the pressure on.  Call him Senator Cruz but pick on his daddy.   #6 A good tactic is one your people enjoy.  Go back to calling him Lyin’ Ted.
> 
> 
> Most likely it’ll be Trump vs Hillary put to the vote in November.  Till then, it will be interesting. Hard Drives vs  Hard Driving,  Pink Cards vs Orange Hair, Dead Broke vs Bankruptcy.
> 
> And so much more.  After all,  Alinsky had more rules too.


Wait,,,,what was  Trump's rules again?


----------



## Moonglow

Jroc said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sit back and enjoy the show and learn Trump rules are to steal the playbook from the other team and use it against them but much more vile than anyone would have expected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Vile" is a good word.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for some  of the women...Bill Clinton, slept with, some who were even raped, who Hillary Clinton slandered and destroyed personally, to be campaigning against her. Hillary had the real war against women, the evil witch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that will happen.  It would have happened anyway, no matter who the Republicans nominated.  It's one of the many reasons so many are tired of the Clintons.
> 
> But instead, the Republicans have chosen probably the most sexist candidate in 50 years.
> 
> So it's no surprise Trump is trailing by nearly 20 points amongst women.
> 
> Although Romney won 53 percent of married women, he received just 44 percent of the total female vote. Today, Trump trails Hillary Clinton among women by 19 points (35 percent to 54 percent), and most women probably do not yet know that he testifies to the excellence of his penis. (”My fingers are long and beautiful, as, has been well-documented, are various other parts of my body.”) Or that his idea of masculinity is to boast about conquests of women “often seemingly very happily married” and that “I have been able to date (screw).” Or that he says “it doesn’t really matter what the media write as long as you’ve got a young and beautiful piece of ass.”​
> Who will follow Trump off the cliff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We put it out there and see what happens Trump never raped or destroyed women That was the Clintons... Trump's ex wifes support him
Click to expand...

Well we shall see what falls out of Trump's closet in the fall...


----------



## Jroc

Moonglow said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sit back and enjoy the show and learn Trump rules are to steal the playbook from the other team and use it against them but much more vile than anyone would have expected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Vile" is a good word.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for some  of the women...Bill Clinton, slept with, some who were even raped, who Hillary Clinton slandered and destroyed personally, to be campaigning against her. Hillary had the real war against women, the evil witch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that will happen.  It would have happened anyway, no matter who the Republicans nominated.  It's one of the many reasons so many are tired of the Clintons.
> 
> But instead, the Republicans have chosen probably the most sexist candidate in 50 years.
> 
> So it's no surprise Trump is trailing by nearly 20 points amongst women.
> 
> Although Romney won 53 percent of married women, he received just 44 percent of the total female vote. Today, Trump trails Hillary Clinton among women by 19 points (35 percent to 54 percent), and most women probably do not yet know that he testifies to the excellence of his penis. (”My fingers are long and beautiful, as, has been well-documented, are various other parts of my body.”) Or that his idea of masculinity is to boast about conquests of women “often seemingly very happily married” and that “I have been able to date (screw).” Or that he says “it doesn’t really matter what the media write as long as you’ve got a young and beautiful piece of ass.”​
> Who will follow Trump off the cliff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We put it out there and see what happens Trump never raped or destroyed women  Clinton... Trump's ex wifes support him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we shall see what falls out of Trump's closet in the fall...
Click to expand...

Hillary Clinton is the most corrupt politician to ever run for the presidency. She should be the one worried, FBI investigations and all


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Jroc said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Vile" is a good word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for some  of the women...Bill Clinton, slept with, some who were even raped, who Hillary Clinton slandered and destroyed personally, to be campaigning against her. Hillary had the real war against women, the evil witch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that will happen.  It would have happened anyway, no matter who the Republicans nominated.  It's one of the many reasons so many are tired of the Clintons.
> 
> But instead, the Republicans have chosen probably the most sexist candidate in 50 years.
> 
> So it's no surprise Trump is trailing by nearly 20 points amongst women.
> 
> Although Romney won 53 percent of married women, he received just 44 percent of the total female vote. Today, Trump trails Hillary Clinton among women by 19 points (35 percent to 54 percent), and most women probably do not yet know that he testifies to the excellence of his penis. (”My fingers are long and beautiful, as, has been well-documented, are various other parts of my body.”) Or that his idea of masculinity is to boast about conquests of women “often seemingly very happily married” and that “I have been able to date (screw).” Or that he says “it doesn’t really matter what the media write as long as you’ve got a young and beautiful piece of ass.”​
> Who will follow Trump off the cliff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We put it out there and see what happens Trump never raped or destroyed women  Clinton... Trump's ex wifes support him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we shall see what falls out of Trump's closet in the fall...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary Clinton is the most corrupt politician to ever run for the presidency. She should be the one worried, FBI investigations and all
Click to expand...


----------



## miketx

I suppose having your head "somewhere" precludes you from seeing how corrupt the justice department is.


----------



## miketx

> Well we shall see what falls out of Trump's closet in the fall...



Most likely something a liberal pulled out their ass.


----------



## Toro

Jroc said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sit back and enjoy the show and learn Trump rules are to steal the playbook from the other team and use it against them but much more vile than anyone would have expected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Vile" is a good word.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for some  of the women...Bill Clinton, slept with, some who were even raped, who Hillary Clinton slandered and destroyed personally, to be campaigning against her. Hillary had the real war against women, the evil witch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that will happen.  It would have happened anyway, no matter who the Republicans nominated.  It's one of the many reasons so many are tired of the Clintons.
> 
> But instead, the Republicans have chosen probably the most sexist candidate in 50 years.
> 
> So it's no surprise Trump is trailing by nearly 20 points amongst women.
> 
> Although Romney won 53 percent of married women, he received just 44 percent of the total female vote. Today, Trump trails Hillary Clinton among women by 19 points (35 percent to 54 percent), and most women probably do not yet know that he testifies to the excellence of his penis. (”My fingers are long and beautiful, as, has been well-documented, are various other parts of my body.”) Or that his idea of masculinity is to boast about conquests of women “often seemingly very happily married” and that “I have been able to date (screw).” Or that he says “it doesn’t really matter what the media write as long as you’ve got a young and beautiful piece of ass.”​
> Who will follow Trump off the cliff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We put it out there and see what happens Trump never raped or destroyed women That was the Clintons... Trump's ex wifes support him
Click to expand...


It didn't matter to the electoral chances of the "rapist" so why would it matter for the wife?

If a candidate had a history of calling Jews "kikes," "hooknose," "oven dodger," or "dirty Jew," what do you think the reaction would be in the Jewish community?  

So why would you think it would be different for women when Trump has referred to them as "dog," " fat pig," "flat-chested," and "piece of ass?"


----------



## Jroc

Toro said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sit back and enjoy the show and learn Trump rules are to steal the playbook from the other team and use it against them but much more vile than anyone would have expected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Vile" is a good word.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for some  of the women...Bill Clinton, slept with, some who were even raped, who Hillary Clinton slandered and destroyed personally, to be campaigning against her. Hillary had the real war against women, the evil witch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that will happen.  It would have happened anyway, no matter who the Republicans nominated.  It's one of the many reasons so many are tired of the Clintons.
> 
> But instead, the Republicans have chosen probably the most sexist candidate in 50 years.
> 
> So it's no surprise Trump is trailing by nearly 20 points amongst women.
> 
> Although Romney won 53 percent of married women, he received just 44 percent of the total female vote. Today, Trump trails Hillary Clinton among women by 19 points (35 percent to 54 percent), and most women probably do not yet know that he testifies to the excellence of his penis. (”My fingers are long and beautiful, as, has been well-documented, are various other parts of my body.”) Or that his idea of masculinity is to boast about conquests of women “often seemingly very happily married” and that “I have been able to date (screw).” Or that he says “it doesn’t really matter what the media write as long as you’ve got a young and beautiful piece of ass.”​
> Who will follow Trump off the cliff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We put it out there and see what happens Trump never raped or destroyed women That was the Clintons... Trump's ex wifes support him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't matter to the electoral chances of the "rapist" so why would it matter for the wife?
> 
> If a candidate had a history of calling Jews "kikes," "hooknose," "oven dodger," or "dirty Jew," what do you think the reaction would be in the Jewish community?
> 
> So why would you think it would be different for women when Trump has referred to them as "dog," " fat pig," "flat-chested," and "piece of ass?"
Click to expand...



Rape and destroying the victim's reputations is a bit more serious than childish name calling....Nice try though


----------

